# earth quake



## steeley (Mar 11, 2011)

8.4 quake off japan the tsunmi ther showing CNN is un real


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 11, 2011)

Makes me almost wish I had a functioning TV. We are on tsunami watch out here, not yet clear what to expect. First news from Japan don't sound good, I hope they get through this o.k.

Stefan


----------



## steeley (Mar 11, 2011)

stay safe Stefan.
the damage from the tsunami is looks the worst
thoughts go out people in japan.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2011)

the city of sendai has been really hit hard... all of the train systems are shut down... they are saying it was an 8.9 now

My in-laws are in the north, but on the opposite coast... they felt it pretty strong (maybe 5-6). My niece and nephew got sent home early as the schools closed. Scary stuff.

Lots of aftershocks and it was felt pretty hard even in tokyo and saitama.


----------



## steeley (Mar 11, 2011)

Stefan they just said first wave for your islands is 2:59 am your time


----------



## chuck239 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stefan,

Stay safe. I have 2 friends that live in different parts of Hawaii and they have both been evacuated in the last 20 minutes. Also, I hope anyone in Japan is doing alright and I hope all family and friends are safe.

-Chuck


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I get a few live reports over the web, it looks like parts of Japan were really hit hard. I don't know what kind of warning they had, I hope that many people could get to safe places in time.

We now have a tsunami warning status, sirens went off a few minutes ago. Not sure what's happening at the coast (my cable box died a few weeks ago and I hadn't bothered replacing it, don't watch much TV anyway...). I am high enough to be safe, I just hope that we don't get hit hard, there are lots of people very close to tje coast. When we had a tsunami warning last year, all evacuations went perfectly organized, so I am hopeful. Really more worried about Japan than about us.

Stefan


----------



## obtuse (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami warnings last year and evacuation went really well last year.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 11, 2011)

Not good. Family in Tokyo is ok, subway is running agian, a petro plant is still burning though. Sendai is annihilated. Nuke plant seems to be in no danger.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2011)

That was some bad stuff.


----------

